# Cannot copy to USB memory stick



## Anthonyplumb (Feb 24, 2009)

I download my digital pics to computer via Fine Pix. This creates a copy file in My Pictures. When I try to copy from My Pic to a USB memory stick, I get the following message. " Cannot copy this file. Files on this CD-Rom are Read only. You cannot copy or move files over to this CD Rom drive. "
Can you give me any advice please?


----------



## wolfeyes034 (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this:

To Remove the Read-Only Attribute While Copying Files
You can use the xcopy command to remove the read-only attribute while you are copying files from a CD-ROM. Xcopy.exe resets the read-only attributes unless you specify otherwise by using the /k switch (this switch copies attributes). To use this method:

1.	Click Start, and then click Run.
2.	In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK.
3.	Type xcopy drive letter:\*.* destination /e /h, where drive letter is the CD-ROM drive letter and destination is the path to the destination for the files, and then press ENTER. For more information about command-line switches for Xcopy.exe, type xcopy /? At a command prompt.

Manually Remove the Read-Only Attribute from a File

To manually remove the read-only attribute from a file:
1.	In Windows Explorer, right-click the file that you want to change, and then click Properties.
2.	On the General tab, click to clear the Read only check box.
3.	Click OK.


----------

